# Youth Suicide Attempt Foiled!



## Diwundrin (Dec 2, 2013)

These things can go to sleep anywhere!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Aaawww poor little thing, and you're right they do sleep anywhere_


----------



## TICA (Dec 3, 2013)

hahahaha!  I love kittens and puppies - don't we all?


----------



## That Guy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Doin' it right?


----------

